# Hey, I'm a new rider and a new member...



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been really in to snowboarding latley just because I participate in all other action sports like BMX, MTB, skating, and rock climbing if that's even an action sport. I am a new rider and I also am young; I am newly turned 13 and small for my age, 5 foot 90Lbs about. I went once but that was a dumb desiscion on like April 2nd so I am basically starting fresh this season. I spent alot of my money on this and hope I get good enough to ride Double-Black's, so any tips for starters would be nice even though I'm sure you get a lot of " Help for Starters" threads. Well I'll end this saying I'm stoked for this Saturday, which is when I'm going for the first time this season and I am gonna get a year or a lifetime membership depending on this next month or so ( like 5-9$ really matters ) and last are there any riders from Montana here, Red Lodge area? Thanks and I will post setup pictures soon even though they aren't anything special just a all-mountain starters board! :laugh:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

best tip for beginners is........just ride!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, hopefully my parents can take me more or maybe I can even catch some rides with my friends, Thanks!


----------



## Howlingsonnets (Nov 26, 2012)

MistahTaki said:


> best tip for beginners is........just ride!


What the he said:thumbsup:


----------



## yojessimac (Oct 22, 2012)

Just ride is right...don't give up. Your @$$ might get cold and your wrist may hurt, but just keep going. Progressively go on bigger and more difficult runs. Smile, laugh, have fun, throw snowballs, stand up tall and bend your knees.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Backcountry said:


> :thumbsup:


Don't expect to be a pro quickly, just stick with it and you'll get good


----------

